# Happy Birthday Fearless Leader



## mudpuppy (Aug 12, 2016)

I got engaged a year ago today, which means today must be Road Guy's birthday!

Have a good one, just imagine you're out on the slopes today.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## MA_PE (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy Bday!  I hope it's a good one.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2016)

happy birthday!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy birthday.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy berfday RG! Hope it's a good one complete with a couple CABs.

I searched Google images for "berfday" and these (2) came up...


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 12, 2016)

HBD!!


----------



## thekzieg (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday! May the beers be cold and the chicks be hot.


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy birthday RG!! :happybday:


----------



## csb (Aug 12, 2016)

FUCK YOU, ROAD GUY!

Oops. I mean, happy birthday!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 12, 2016)

csb said:


> FUCK YOU, ROAD GUY!
> 
> Oops. I mean, happy birthday!


such rage!  you need to lay off the steriods.


----------



## csb (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm trying to grow a beard for a thing.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks all you bitches!

Like everyone else who has to work on their birthday I am pulling a norm Peterson before I go home!


----------



## akwooly (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy birthday RG! Get some.


----------



## frazil (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy birthday RG!! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy birthday RG!!!


----------



## P-E (Aug 13, 2016)

Happy belated birthday RG.


----------



## Supe (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2016)

was reminded why we don't normally go out much..  kids wanted to "take me" out to eat at Outback yesterday. 5 people $115 bucks.. such a waste, and fairly average food.... but at least the kids paid the tip.. lols...


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 15, 2016)

5 people $115.  That's cheap.  Not much drinking or appetizers!

but then again you didn't have to cook or clean up.

we go out to eat way too much.  I keep trying to explain to my wife how much money we spend on food.  It's obscene.


----------



## Supe (Aug 15, 2016)

No kidding.  We're in the same boat.  TFMS and I had a date night (the YMCA watches your kid for 4 hours for $15).  $67 for the two of us, no booze, at a casual restaurant.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2016)

yeah that was no booze.  we have gotten beer spoiled here  and they have pretty sucky beer at outback ,so instead of paying $7 bucks for some crappy Coors / bud / sam adams /etc product we just figured we would drink (something good) at home.. Its just something I don't put a lot of value in anymore..

My wife and daughter each only got a side salad and a baked potato....(women)

My first inclination was to just grill some good steaks at the house, wish I would have just done that! and I could have skipped the whole overly happy extra flare chirpy waiter bit as well.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 15, 2016)

Whenever we go to outback, a bloomin' onion is a must have.  They recently closed the one closest to us, so I haven't been in awhile.  My opinion was that the outback charged more than the food they served was worth....but the kids like going there for the bloomin' onion.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2016)

yes we totally devoured the bloomin onion. its really the only thing on the menu that is worthwhile!

My 13 year old doesn't like onions, so more for me


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 16, 2016)

Happy belated, RG! Sorry that I missed it on the official day...does that put me on double secret probation?


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 17, 2016)

Happy belated birthday RG!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 17, 2016)

belated's are always appreciated!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 17, 2016)

Well in that case, happy belated RG!


----------

